# Chewing front legs



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Try using some Grannick's Bitter Apple spray. Spray it on every few hours to stop his habit. Keep it up regularly for a few days until he forgets about it! Also, probably the 1st thing to do is make sure that he doesn't have any sort of infection or skin irritations in the area that are causing it. If yes, take him to the vet.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It could also be a food or environmental allergy. If he keeps doing it you may want to check with your vet.


----------



## Skiptomaloo (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks! I was considering the bitter apple, but didn't know if it was ok to put it on their coat (I've never used it). 

He's due for his neuter and as soon as I find a vet that isn't insanely charging $400 and schedule it, I will bring up this issue as well. There doesn't look to be any irritation in the area, so hopefully he's just a leg chewing nerd and the bitter apple helps.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Macintosh used to do this until he had no hair left...turned out to be a food allergy (corn). Check your dog food label, maybe this is the case with your dog as well

D


----------



## Skiptomaloo (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm really hoping it isn't food allergy. It took us months to find a food that didn't give him serious diarrhea. =(

He's on ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think Goldens get fixated on certain things and keep doing them (OCD I guess would be the exact term). When I first gave Brooks some peanut butter, I guess some of it dripped onto his forearm, and he licked it off. Since then, EVERY SINGLE time I give him peanut butter, he will lick his forearm afterward (and I know peanut butter isn't getting onto his forearm every time). If I can distract him right after I give him some peanut butter (break the pattern) he won't lick the forearm. 
My dog also chews off the hair at the back of his back upper legs (keeps his pretty feathers trimmed down to the length of the rest of his hair). I don't see him do it, but know he does it. Your case is similar to this, since you never see him actually chew the hair off his forearms, it seems it will be nearly impossible to figure out what his "trigger" is, and how to break the pattern. I think the bitter apple will work, as long as the flavor is on the fur, but how long does the flavor stay?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Definitely try to get this figured out and nipped in the bud as quickly as you can. My first dog, Wesley, used to do this and it really becomes an ingrained habit.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

what treats are you giving and you can check out food review on this link

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1401&cat=7


----------



## Skiptomaloo (Aug 30, 2009)

I've started the bitter apple tonight. Hopefully that will help it. He doesn't get treats other than some of his regular food in his kong at times. I've been very careful about treats since his stomach is so very sensitive. He totally digs ice cubes too.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe for a few days try to stuff his kong with a mixture of his kibble and and the corresponding canned food (I can stretch a can of food to stuff about 6 kongs by mixing it with kibble). Freezing the kong can make it last a bit longer.

Set up a video camera before you leave, to find out how soon it starts and how long it lasts. 

My 9yo boy with compulsive tendencies doesn't just lick...he'll pluck it off. It's usually the least of our problems but sure gets annoying. It does get worse if I'm not as careful about providing him appropriate chews (kongs or a type of bone he likes).

If he is distressed about being left alone, it will be beneficial to set up the video camera to find out what's going on. If his distress is not directly addressed he may come up with even more annoying and unpleasant ways of relieving stress, and that's no fun either!


----------

